# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  إلى أمير دامر البطاقة الحمراء التى نلتها هى وسام جدارة ونيشان بطولة

## وليد المريخابى

*امير دامر 
بالرغم من ان ( كورتو فكت ) واصبح بمثابة ( معبر ) لخصوم المريخ ..
الا ان ما فعله فى وجه الحكم عبد العاطى منو كدة ما عارف هو عمل بطولى اعاد لنا زكريات لاعبين حمش . 
من يتباكى على اللعب النظيف والسلوك الحميد فليبحث له عن مريخ فى زمن هذا الاستهداف 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*ما فعله امير دامر هو تعبير صادق لكل ما يعتمل فى نفوس الصفوة فى تلك اللحظة 
وحكام اليوم لا يمشون عدل الا بالهرش 
وما فعله موسى الزومة لهذا الحكم عجز ان يفعله لاعبين كثر مروا على المريخ منذ زمن جيل مانديلا 
الحكم وقف متفرجا وموسى يفعل به الافاعيل ويسمعه من فنون القول القتالية ما جعلنى اهتف بحياة موسى ودامر 
ذلك الهتاف الذى جعلنى اجتر ذكريات ( دخولها وصقورا حام ) و ( حقك تحرسو ولا بجيك .. حقك تقاتل تقلعوا ) 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*لجنة صلاح احمد محمد صالح 
عرفت تماما ان المريخ اصبح من الحمائم 
ادارة وجمهورا ولاعبين 
لذا كانت تدفع باشباه الحكام من انصاف المواهب والمغمورين لادارة مباريات المريخ 
كانو يظلمون المريخ ونحن ( ادارة - جمهور - لاعبين ) كنا نتلقى صفعة الظلم فى الخد الايمن وندر لهم ببساطة خدنا الايسر فى المباراة التى تلوها . 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*موسف ان نسمع من يطالب بالسلوك النطيف 
حزين ان نرى هرطقات اعلام بنى جلفط تجد طريقها فى عقول الصفوة 
لسنا صفوة ان كنا نتعرض للظلم ونحن نسكت 
لسنا صفوة عندما نرى ان هناك ضربة جزاء راتبةظالمة لكل خصومنا محليا وافريقيا 
لو كن فعلا( جمهور المريخ ) زلزال ملاعب لما تجرأ امثال عبد العاطى وسبت لبرادو وابو ( كرعين ) اقصد ابو شنب على ظلم المريخ وفى استاده 
لو كان فعلا نرهب خصومنا لما تجرأ طارق فضل الله على ذبح فاروق جبرة إبتغاء مرضاة بنى رشرش . 
لس
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*سعيد انا عندما اشاهد امثال موسى الزومة وامير دامر وهم يدفعون ضد ظلم الكيان الاحمر العظيم 
سعيد وانا وفخور بامير دامر 
كان موسى الزومة هو القربان الاول فداء لعظمة الزعيم افريقيا 
وجاء اكرم ليكون القربان الثانى فداء للزعيم وهو يشاهد مهزلة حكم الكاميرون وفى استادنا 
فخور انا بدامر وهو يدافع عن المريخ ويقدم نفسه ضحية لموروث ينبغى ان يسود فالمريخ هو الاول فى مستوى السودان وهو الكبير وهو الرائد وهو الزعيم 
الموروث الذى زرعه فينا دامر بالامس هو لن تهنأ يا ظالم المريخ 
وهو الذى الهب حماس الصفوة التى لا ادرى من هو الذى اراد لها بهذه الصفة ان تكون مسالمة وفريقها يظلم . 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*ومؤسف ان تسمع ادارتنا اقوال اعلام بنى جلفط لتحاسب اكرم وموسى ودامر 
فهل فهمنا القوم 
*

----------


## مرهف

*كلام سليم 100%
نفتقد اللاعبين اصحاب الدماء الحارة 
...
                        	*

----------


## Awad Eid

*حمرة العين لا تعني سؤ السلوك ما قام به امير دامر مرفووووووووووض

وعلى ادارة المريخ ان تاخذ من المواقف ما يتوجب احترام النادي باختيار حكام عادلين
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة awad eid
					

حمرة العين لا تعني سؤ السلوك ما قام به امير دامر مرفووووووووووض

وعلى ادارة المريخ ان تاخذ من المواقف ما يتوجب احترام النادي باختيار حكام عادلين



هل الاحتجاج على انزال العدالة الى ارض الواقع هو سوء سلوك 
امير عندما احتج كان يحمل شارة الكابتينة 
ولك ان تقارن برنس الجلافيط وهو يكرفس ياقة الحكام 
وهو يخنقهم 
هل تجرأو على طرده 
انا هنا اتحدث عن ان المريخ صار مسكيناً 
لذا فهم لا يتورعون عن سل سيكنتهم وغمدها فى رقبتنا 
وفى فعل موسى واكرم ودامر رسالة لهم 
اننا لم نعد كما تصورتم 
او صور لكم اعلام بنى جلفط 
تحياتى عوض عيد 
ويا للسلوك الحميد والفعل الطيب الذى اوقع بطاير المريخ الى قاع الجبل 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

كلام سليم 100%
نفتقد اللاعبين اصحاب الدماء الحارة 
...



فرح انا ورؤانا تتفق 
يا صديقى اللدود 
وغريمى الازلى :shiny01:
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*هى وحهة نظرك ياوليد وتلقى لدينا الإحترام

 ووجهة نظرنا نحن تقول إنما الأمم الأخلاق مابقيت  .. فإن هموا ذهبت أخلاقهموا ذهبوا

 ووجهة نظرنا تقول إن الرياضة أساسها التسامح والسمو والرفعة عن الصغائر 

 ووجهة نظرنا تقول إذا رأينا لصاً يسرق فليس معنى ذلك أن أسرق أنا أيضاً

 ووجهة نظرنا تقول إذا رأـيت قاتلاً يقتل فلا تكن مثله 

  ووجهة نظرنا تقول إن المريخ عالم نظيف ويجب ان يستمر نظيفاً
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

هى وحهة نظرك ياوليد وتلقى لدينا الإحترام

ووجهة نظرنا نحن تقول إنما الأمم الأخلاق مابقيت .. فإن هموا ذهبت أخلاقهموا ذهبوا 
ووجهة نظرنا تقول إن الرياضة أساسها التسامح والسمو والرفعة عن الصغائر  
ووجهة نظرنا تقول إذا رأينا لصاً يسرق فليس معنى ذلك أن أسرق أنا أيضاً 
ووجهة نظرنا تقول إذا رأـيت قاتلاً يقتل فلا تكن مثله  

ووجهة نظرنا تقول إن المريخ عالم نظيف ويجب ان يستمر نظيفاً



لو كان هذا هو قولك يا عم مانديلا 
فانى مبشرك بمستقبل اظلم 
مستقبل ملئ بالظلم للمريخ العظيم 
متى نغير نظرتنا المسالمة 
فى حالة وقع الظلم والاعتداء على الكيان 
يقينى لو كنا منذ ظلم فاروق جبرة فعلنا ما فعلناه فى مباراة الموردة وفى مباراة زيسكو لكنا الان فى صدارة الممتاز وفى صدارة مجموعتنا 
بئس اسم الصفوة ان كنا نتحمل الظلم عبره
*

----------


## برعى القانون

* يســـلم فمك يا ولى , وفعلا حكام صلاح ديل عاوزين العين الحمراء , لو واحد بس اخد ليه علقه حاره من جمهور المريخ الباقين بيعملوا حسابهم . والعملوا امير ده هو غلط ما مفروض تجى منه هو لاعب لكن عاوزنها من الجمهور والمشجعين . 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة برعى القانون
					

 والعملوا امير ده هو غلط ما مفروض تجى منه هو لاعب لكن عاوزنها من الجمهور والمشجعين . 



عم / مبارك 
تحية مسائية تليق بقامة شخصك 
وبعد 
العلموا دامر .. علموا من واقع مهامو ككابتن وقائد للفريق 
كونك ترى الظلم على بعد خطوات منك وتسكت فهذا لعمرى هو الحزلان بعينه 
دامر كان بالقرب من سعيد عندما توهم لاعب الموردة بالاعتداء عليه 
سيبك من دامر ... انا مبسوط 24 ميقاوات من موسى الزومة 
ولامن شفت الزومة وهو بجرى نحو الحكم ويتحدث معه بحدة افتكرت ان موسى هو الذى طُرد وليس دامر فوقع قلبى من صدرى لان موسى واضح تماما انه استفاد من الدرس واكن احد نجوم كورة امبارح 
بمقارنة بسيطة يا عم مبارك بين تصرفات كابتن الجلافيط وبين مسكنة قائدنا فى الميدان ستجد ان دامر يسلك الطريق الصحيح 
ولو استمر دامر فى ذات النهج الرافض لظلم المريخ فاننى اتمنى ان يكون قائدا للمريخ ولو على حساب الملك فيصل العجب 
ما يهمنى هو اظهار قوة المريخ التى تقف فى وجه من تسؤل له نفسه بظلم المريخ او احتقاره او ان يكون مخلب قط لتنفيذ مخطط بنى جلفط ( الله يورينا فيهم يوم )
اما دور الجمهور فواضح تماما ان لم يعد مسكينا ويتقبل الامور التى تكون ضدها بهكذا بساطة 
صبروا خمس سنوات على عجرفة اخوان ابو شنب وخالد عبد الرحمن ولا اظنهم سيصبروا اكثر من ذلك 
هذا الحديث يقودنى الى ضرورة توسع ازرع المريخ فى كافة المؤسسات الرياضية اذا كان فى الاتحاد العام او لجان التحكيم او الاجهزة الاعلامية كالتلفزيون والاذاعة وهنا لابد من تسجيل صوت شكر لكل من عبد الرحمن عبد الرسول وميرفت حسين وسامر العمرابى لما يبذلانه من مجهود فى سبيل رفعة المريخ اعلاميا وان كنا ننتظر رئيسا مريخيا للاتحاد العام . وللاسف بنى جلفط يخططون من الان لرئاسة الربراب للاتحاد العام فى اعقاب ذهاب شداد . 
*

----------


## سامي احمد ابراهيم

*وليد أنا معك في ماجاء به أمير دامر على الرغم من إنو كان عارف إن الحكم بتاع لجنة سيحا ممكن يطردو ويفقد المريخ خانتو ويلعب ناقص (يعني برضو حماقه).....
نعم للعين الحمراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا....
ولكن ما اتى به موسى الزومه في نيجريا حمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااقه مافي ليها أي داعي .....
ولو وجد موسى الزومه العقاب على مافعله في مباراة كانو بلارز ماكان أكرم الهادي عمل عمليته النكراء في مباراة زيسكو....
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامي احمد ابراهيم
					

ولكن ما اتى به موسى الزومه في نيجريا حمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااقه مافي ليها أي داعي .....
ولو وجد موسى الزومه العقاب على مافعله في مباراة كانو بلارز ماكان أكرم الهادي عمل عمليته النكراء في مباراة زيسكو....



سامى ايها الماسك على جمر القضية فى زمن الخزلان 
تحياتى 
لو نظرت بجوانب اخرى تتمثل فى الشخصية السودانية لوجدت العذر لموسى الزومة كما وجدته له انا 
قد لا تعلم لماذا ضرب موسى الزومة مهاجم كانو بتلك الصورة وبلا كورة 
ولكن موسى محق فى ما فعله واييده تماما ( هى كورة ولا قلة ادب ) 
ما تعرض له موسى الزومة تعرض له منتصر الزاكى ( زيكو ) بكل قامته الكروية المديدة . 
فى النهاية هم بشر 
*

----------


## سامي احمد ابراهيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

سامى ايها الماسك على جمر القضية فى زمن الخزلان 
تحياتى 
لو نظرت بجوانب اخرى تتمثل فى الشخصية السودانية لوجدت العذر لموسى الزومة كما وجدته له انا 
قد لا تعلم لماذا ضرب موسى الزومة مهاجم كانو بتلك الصورة وبلا كورة 
ولكن موسى محق فى ما فعله واييده تماما ( هى كورة ولا قلة ادب ) 
ما تعرض له موسى الزومة تعرض له منتصر الزاكى ( زيكو ) بكل قامته الكروية المديدة . 
فى النهاية هم بشر 



قصدك في زمن الماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال والتطبيل للبدفع أكترياوليدياصديقي.....
موسى الزومه فعلاً يمكن أن يكون تعرض للإستفزاز من لاعب كانوابلارز والطبيعه السودانيه لاترضى الحقاره... 
أنا معاك لغاية هنا ولكن لو نظرت للموضوع من ناحيه أخرى حتلقى إنو المريخ عامه تضرر من هذا التصرف الذي 
يرجع لنفسية الشخصيه السودانيه سريعه الإنفعال....
لو وجدنا تبرير لفعلة موسى الزومه نوعاً ما (بالرغم من أنني لا أوافق عليها) فما هي تبريرات أكرم الهادي وهو يعتدي 
على لاعب زيسكو بدون أي داعي وفي وقت كان المريخ فيه ضاغط الفريق الزامبي....
*

----------


## دقنو

*اخونا الحبيب وليد

انت ياك وليد البنعرفوا ولا واحدا تاني
مالك ياأخوي الحصل ليك شنو
أمير دامر كابتن الفريق وكان يقول للحكم أطردني لشيء في نفس يعقوب يعني بدل ما يهدىء اللاعبين حاول اثارة الجمهور على شيء لا يستاهل لأنه ضربة الجزاء صحيحة باعتراف صحافة الزعيم ما عدا الأخ مزمل ومهما كان الحال فلا يجوز ان نشجع على هذا الأسلوب لأنه يضر بالمريخ كما كان الحال مع الزومة وأكرم .
وصدقني بدلا من تشجيع دامر على الكرت الأحمر الأجدى أن تبحثوا بطريقة سليمة لتحسين أداء الدفاع أولا.
وكما ذكر أحد الصحفيين المريخاب لو كان في تركيز من هجوم الموردة ولولا استيسال ولدنا حافظ لكانت طامة كبرى وكلكم كنتم سوف ترمون اللوم على دامر  
*

----------


## وش الرجال

*يتصفح الموضوع حالياً : 2 (2 عضو و 0 ضيف)  
‏وش الرجال, ‏وليد المريخابى
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*سبحان الله
تمجدون أمير دامر لما فعل؟؟
بئس التصرف الذي قام به .. حتى ولو ظلم الحكم الزعيم فهذه التصرفات التي قام بها دامر مرفووضة تماماً
دفع الحكم ينم عن سؤ سلوك ويجب أن يعاقب دامر لهذا السلوك المشين
*

----------


## برعى القانون

* والقبقبه تســـميها شـــــنو يا استاذ / محمد اتش او . المثاليات والادب والاحترام والاخلاق الحســـنه مع اتحاد التزوير ده ما بينفع . وده استهداف واستقصاد وحقاره ويجب ان تقابل بالعين الحمراء . يعنى ضربونا بالكف فى خد نديهم الخد التانى . من اليوم مافى مثل واخلاق وبطيخ و بادنجان معفن ماا معانا (( العين بالعين والسن بالسن والبادى اظلم .)) فكونا بلا سوء سلوك بلا كلام فاضى .حقرتوا الناس فينا . الزعيم صار ملطشه لليسوى والما يسوى .  
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دقنو
					

اخونا الحبيب وليد

انت ياك وليد البنعرفوا ولا واحدا تاني
مالك ياأخوي الحصل ليك شنو
أمير دامر كابتن الفريق وكان يقول للحكم أطردني لشيء في نفس يعقوب يعني بدل ما يهدىء اللاعبين حاول اثارة الجمهور على شيء لا يستاهل لأنه ضربة الجزاء صحيحة باعتراف صحافة الزعيم ما عدا الأخ مزمل ومهما كان الحال فلا يجوز ان نشجع على هذا الأسلوب لأنه يضر بالمريخ كما كان الحال مع الزومة وأكرم .
وصدقني بدلا من تشجيع دامر على الكرت الأحمر الأجدى أن تبحثوا بطريقة سليمة لتحسين أداء الدفاع أولا.
وكما ذكر أحد الصحفيين المريخاب لو كان في تركيز من هجوم الموردة ولولا استيسال ولدنا حافظ لكانت طامة كبرى وكلكم كنتم سوف ترمون اللوم على دامر 



 
هلا بالحبيب الموردابى الاصيل دقنو 
قد تكون اخطأت فهمنى يا دقنو 
لم اقصد بحديثى تشجيع الاعتداء على لاعبى الموردة او الحكم 
بل ابحث عن الروح القتالية الغائبة وعن ادوار القائد المريخى فى الملعب 
وضربة الجزاء غير صحيحة والحكم جاملكم فسعيد لم يدفع فارس والمؤسف ان بعض الصحفيون المريخاب امثال ابراهيم عبد الله و ابوبكر عابدين اقرو بصحة المخالفة وهذا ما اعتبره ( حراق روح ساى ) بعد الوضع الوصلنا ليهو 
وبالمناسبة ولدكم حافظ اخير عدمو واكرم احسن منو بمليون مرة 
هذا فى رائى المتواضع جداً:wink2:
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

سبحان الله
تمجدون أمير دامر لما فعل؟؟
بئس التصرف الذي قام به .. حتى ولو ظلم الحكم الزعيم فهذه التصرفات التي قام بها دامر مرفووضة تماماً
دفع الحكم ينم عن سؤ سلوك ويجب أن يعاقب دامر لهذا السلوك المشين






نقول شنو يا محمد حسين المريخ يلعب بفريق ناقص لمده تزيد عن ساعه ووليد يؤيد تصرف دامر 0

يا وليد هل سيلعب دامر مباراة المريخ  القادمه فى الدورى ؟

 هل غيابه فيه ضرر على المريخ أم لا ؟ يعنى نقبل ايقافه لمباراه أو أكثر من أجل حماقه أرتكبها وهو يرأس لاعبينا ؟

 مالكم كيف تحكمون !
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة برعى القانون
					

 والقبقبه تســـميها شـــــنو يا استاذ / محمد اتش او . المثاليات والادب والاحترام والاخلاق الحســـنه مع اتحاد التزوير ده ما بينفع . وده استهداف واستقصاد وحقاره ويجب ان تقابل بالعين الحمراء . يعنى ضربونا بالكف فى خد نديهم الخد التانى . من اليوم مافى مثل واخلاق وبطيخ و بادنجان معفن ماا معانا (( العين بالعين والسن بالسن والبادى اظلم .)) فكونا بلا سوء سلوك بلا كلام فاضى .حقرتوا الناس فينا . الزعيم صار ملطشه لليسوى والما يسوى .  



برعي تحياتي ولكن  هل تعي الشق الثاني من إسمك (القانون)
فلتعلم أن لكرة القدم قانون يحكمها سواء شئنا أم أبينا
وأن حكم المباراة هو المطبق لهذا القانون في الميدان شئنا أم أبينا أيضاً
وهناك أيضاً مثلاً جميل بيقول (لو صبر القاتل لمات المقتول)
ولو صبر أمير دامر وما تعامل بهذا السؤ المفرط في السلوك لربما هزم الزعيم الموردة بأكثر من ثلاثة أهداف
خروج دامر أفقد الزعيم خانه وقلص من عددية الوسط والهجوم فهل هذا مقبول؟؟ يامن تمجدون الخطأ؟؟
والعدالة مابتجي بالشلاليت والكفوف والدفير

ولا شنو ياعزيزي برعي (القانون)؟؟
 
*

----------


## ود الخلا

*يا وليد سلام

لا أتفق معك فاللاعب رأس ماله كرت احمر فقط ..!!

و بعدين الحكم دا يلاقيهو وين تاني ؟؟ ممكن 50 مباراة قادمة ما يتلاقوا ..

دا اذا افترضنا انو اداهو بونية كسر انفوا بيها :shiny01:

لكن دامر غير كرفس وشو ما سوى شي ..!!:thumbs_down:
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الخلا
					

 

لكن دامر غير كرفس وشو ما سوى شي ..!!:thumbs_down:



طيب انا بنادى بانو دامر او اى كابتن للمريخ يكرفس وش اى حكم ظالم 
طيبة تانى مافى 
سماحة خلق وكل الكلمات المهذبة مافى 
حقك تقاتل تقلعو 
وبطالب من جمهور المريخ ان يكشح اسم الصفوة دة بعيد لامن يحصل الظلم خصوصا فى استادنا 
ودة رائى وانا حر فيهو
*

----------


## acba77

*يديك العافيه
*

----------


## acba77

*سنفتقد دامر افريقيا حيث الاداء الرجولي 

*

----------


## acba77

*تمساح الدميرة

*

----------


## acba77

*بالمناسبه اين هو الاان وفي اي فريق يلعب حاليا

*

----------


## acba77

*اين يلعب وماهو فريقه

*

----------


## acba77

*اتمني ان ينعم الله علي المريخ بمثل هذا اللاعب

*

----------

